
IPhone 5 antenna looks promising now - pavs
http://jobs.apple.com/index.ajs?BID=1&method=mExternal.showJob&RID=55852&CurrentPage=1
======
proee
I always find it a bit confusing why a job would require a MS or PHD.
Shouldn't the applicant be judged by what he knows, not what his paper slip
says.

The smartest antenna guy I know is an engineer with 30+ years of experience, a
ham radio warrior on the weekends, yet he has no degree.

Therefore when he reads this job application he's going to have to pass
because of the degree requirements.

~~~
starkfist
It's just for HR purposes. Apple is pretty good about getting the right people
for the job regardless of what the req says.

